
Carbon Fiber Composites Recycled to Virgin Material on the Cheap - zxv
http://www.designnews.com/document.asp?doc_id=280116
======
zxv
"... recycle carbon fiber composites into new material with virgin strength
characteristics. That goes for both the carbon fiber and the glue: both can be
completely recycled simply by soaking the composite in an organic solution at
room temperature...."

